# New print out doesn't ask for tips. Only enlightens pax.



## Boober (Jan 5, 2015)

This one is simple and to the point. It merely states that tipping is not included- for those who thought otherwise. It opens up the conversation where you can enlighten your pax in detail. It is not asking for a tip.

Print, cut in half, laminate each half, punch holes in top corners and hang with black string from the head rests facing the back seats. Can't be missed (like my tip jar which apparently is invisible). Also, place one on the dash in front of pax seat.

You're welcome.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Boober said:


> It is not asking for a tip.


It IS asking for a tip.


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

This horse and buggy has already left the barn. Pax know there is no tip built in. Almost all pax know there is no in-app feature as with Lyft. Most pax don't even remotely care.

Deal with it, either by quitting or not quitting. But deal with it.


----------



## Boober (Jan 5, 2015)

BramasoleATX said:


> Tacky as hell.


Tacky? As if leaving my car without tipping is _not_ tacky? I'm not out to impress any low lifes. Anyone who leaves any Uber car without tipping should be ashamed of themselves. They are the tacky ones. I shouldn't have to post that sign.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Just start rating passenger that don't tip a 4 and if they make errors when ordering a 3 and lower. If all drivers conform to not picking up passengers with a 4.0 or lower that will indicate a non tipper and passengers will start to get the clue and so will Uber.


----------



## japman (Aug 3, 2015)

Whatever works...


----------

